# Is it worth it?  Should I take the plunge?



## LordVyreth (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been DMing a group for almost two years now, and after getting curious about Story Hour (and slogging though diaglo's massive compendium for weeks,) I thought doing one for mine.  It looks interesting, but there are some problems.  For one, as the DM, I already spend a lot of time working on the campaign, not to mention other creative projects, so I doubt I'll be able to update more than a few times a week.  For another thing, I'll be almost two years away from the events, and while my memory for the events of the game is still nearly perfect (and I still have all my notes anyway,) the details are very foggy.  I'll never be able to explain what happened to each character in every turn of combat, like diaglo has.  Beyond that, I'm not that gifted a writer.  I doubt I'll get into the level of detail others here have.  All that aside, is it likely that anyone will read them?  Is it worth my time?


----------



## rigur (Mar 19, 2004)

I say go for it. And by the way a couple of updates per week that´s more than enough, most storyhours get updated much less frequent than that.


----------



## pogre (Mar 20, 2004)

If you are doing it for readership - then no. If you are doing it to have a public chronicle of what your group has done - then yes. My story hours served as inspiration to do lots of miiatures and model building (I used pictures). The side benefit of the story hour was it did help my writing skills.

Short version: do it if you see a benefit for yourself besides feedback.


----------



## CelticWolf (Mar 20, 2004)

*Why not give it a try!*

I would say, "Go for it!"  Your writing ability seems fine if your original question is any indication.  And excruciating detail is not necessary, in my opinion.  These are stories, not necessarily blow-by-blow accounts - too many details can make for slow reading.  Check some of the other stories that have been posted - not all of them are real heavy on the detail but they are readable and give a good feel for the action.

If you're still in doubt, write up a short adventure first, just for yourself, put it aside for a few days, then reread it.  if it sounds like a good story with adequate detail, you're probably OK.

Best of luck,

C.W.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 20, 2004)

My friend CW is right, it's a "story hour" not a blow-by-blow account.   My Story Hours work out to around a chapter for every hour of gaming, but that can also vary to either half or twice that depending on what happened.  Don't worry about getting every detail right and feel free to move around the timing of a things that happened to make for a better story flow.   Feel free to toss in editorial comments and notes, as well as background details to help bring the reader.   I would also suggest that you begin with a short description of each main character.


----------

